# I'm having the hardest time...



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

...getting rid of any of my sewing machines. I had decided to sell three -- 1952 Singer 15-91, 1956 Featherweight, and my Brother PQ1500s. I have 7 machines and am moving to a one bedroom apartment. I can't keep them all. Lesson learned: don't name your machines because then they become family members. 

But last night I bit the bullet and listed the 15-91 for sale on the Quilting Board. She's the one I use the least, but sheesh! it was hard. Take a gander if you like:
http://www.quiltingboard.com/items-sale-trade-f20/singer-15-91-sale-t269880.html

Oops! I think that section of the Board is members only. Here's a pic of Bess. Isn't she gorgeous?


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

why don't you list them on the Barter board here?....it can't hurt...someone may be looking for exactly what you have


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Very nice, the gold decals look to be in great shape. I have 2 Like Bess, decals not in good shape but stitch is perfectly balanced no matter what I put under the presser foot. Wish I had known about the 15-91 forty years ago when I first started sewing.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

My opinion is the 15-91 is the best machine Singer ever produced. It goes from fine silk to heavy denim with no tension adjustments necessary, loves any thread you can throw at it, and except for an occasional oiling, needs very little maintenance. <sigh> If I'm not careful I'll talk myself out of selling her!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have that same exact machine only it's in a treadle cabinet. It is just taking up room but I refuse to sell it. I can use it either treadle or elect. just by changing the belt. I have a couple I really need to sell. One is my New Home that is from the 1960's.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, Bess has sold.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Congrats on getting one sold!

The 15 is one of my favorites - not sure which version I like best though. It's my favorite machine for FMQ - though I only do small stuff that way.

If you ever need a "machine fix" let me know, and I'll post a few pictures for you.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Bess is beautiful. She will be loved, too, in her new home.


----------

